# Persica Fuzz Mockup Pedal



## music6000 (Dec 8, 2022)

*UPDATE:*The name was changed because PayPal was flagging orders for review that contained the word "Persian"












						Persica Fuzz - PedalPCB.com
					

Compare to Frantone Peachfuzz




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## homebrewtj (Dec 8, 2022)

I’ve watched Fran’s videos for a long time and never knew she had her own pedals. How did I miss that?


----------



## DGWVI (Dec 9, 2022)

homebrewtj said:


> I’ve watched Fran’s videos for a long time and never knew she had her own pedals. How did I miss that?


I haven't played all of her designs, but the Peach Fuzz and Cream Puff are some of the best opamp fuzzes there are. Simply and beautifully brutal. 
While I haven't owned them, the Vibutron and Glacier are amazing designs as well


----------



## Feral Feline (Dec 9, 2022)

First Frantone vid I saw was her giving a custom Vibutron, The Vigilantron, to Vigilante Carlstroem of The Hives, circa 2007.


----------



## Robert (Dec 10, 2022)

FYI the name was changed because PayPal was flagging orders for review that contained the word "Persian"...   

Seriously?  Blue Waffle and Glory Hole are good to go, but Persian is cause for concern?


----------

